

Do you have proper vox.io etiquette? - tomazstolfa
http://blog.vox.io/post/35844563724/do-you-have-proper-vox-io-etiquette

======
StavrosK
The obvious vox.io promotion ruins this post for me. If it said "IM" rather
than "vox.io" everywhere, I'd send it to a few "rude" friends, but now it
feels like it's specific to vox.io.

